
Mark Zuckerberg's sister now works for Google - TDL
http://money.cnn.com/2012/07/31/technology/zuckerberg-google-wildfire/index.htm
======
untog
From her Facebook:

 _I'm in Israel on Birthright and I just found out that I'm now a Google
employee. Not gonna lie... This feels pretty awkward, but I also feel very
proud to be a part of the Wildfire team on this exciting day for Alain and
Victoria._

She has 10,500 subscribers. I'm sort of fascinated by that- I wonder how much
she is worth to Wildfire just by virtue of who she is?

~~~
rhizome
Look, she worked hard for this accomplishment. You should see her FizzBuzz
implementation!

------
rhizome
And this, kids, is one reason why affirmative action is necessary.

~~~
jaems33
Could you elaborate on this point?

~~~
rhizome
The word of the day is..."dynastic nepotism."

------
ramblerman
Mark Zuckerberg's sister works for a living?

